# Hold 'Em & Hit 'Em Club's Fishing Rodeo



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Hold' Em & Hit' Em Club would like to invite you to our annual 
"Dick Stipanovic" Memorial Fishing Rodeo on August 20, 2011 at the Surfside Marina.

We have registration on-line as well as Friday evening with a Captain's reception of snacks & beverages.

"Kid Fish" takes place Saturday morning off the docks at the marina and we have plenty of room for the young ones.

Please visit www.hhclub.org for more information.

Here is a registration form for on-line.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CBwQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hhclub.org%2FFish%2520Page%2FFishing%25202011%2520Page%2F2011%2520HHC%2520Youth%2520FISHING%2520ENTRY%2520FORM.pdf&ei=LY0pTrPdJOqNsAK_-sXFCw&usg=AFQjCNHvfhWF810ea6UTIBpI74xeppx_xA

Just remember we're fishing for the kids!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We are but a couple of weeks out on this great charity event that supports youth and education via scholarships and county fairs purchases.

Auctions, beverages and cash payouts.

Come out and fish with us for the kids.


----------



## findingfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hold'em & Hit'em Fishing Rodeo*

To all fishermwoman & men, we are getting close to our event August 20, 2011. weigh in headquarters is @ Surfside Marina. The fishing range is anywhere in the Galveston/Matagorda bay systems. You can trailer anywhere within there, but remember, weigh ends at 4pm sharp, so time must be allowed to get in. Saturday will be full of fun for both men & woman as well as kids. We have managed to locate some sponsors who have donated some a/c units and generators, so after a day on the water in this brutal Texas heat, you can come in and relax have a cold 1 or 2. We will be having steak dinners for all participants and guest can purchase 1 as well .:dance: CHECK US OUT AT hhclub.org
:an6:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Lots,Lots,Lots,Lots,Lots,Lots of*

* Come on down lots of Fun,Fish,Cold Beverage's.*
*Help us raise a Little Money for the Kid's .. *

*Crocker.. *

*I never miss it ... *

*www.hhclub.org *

*check us out .. *


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Good luck y'all! One of your presidents is my best friend and another, I've known since HS. I'd love to be there but I have another commitment further down the coast. Hope to make it in the future!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Alrighty folks we are but 2 days from the tourney!

Have ya fished all day in the scorching sun burning up scratching out that last fish to rush to the weigh-in and have to suffer through the draining heat while eating awaiting the awards dinner and trophy & CASH payout? Not this year at the HHC Fishing Rodeo!

Come join us fishing for the kids and when you're done enjoy dinner and awards in our new A/C'ed area and have a relaxing dinner and beverages.

Please visit www.hhclub.org for more info.

Fishing for education & kids!


----------

